# Water Sprite = Betta playground!



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Left my water Sprite to float on the surface and they started growing roots downwards which Callisto loves swimming around! Instant betta playground :lol:

I think I've found my favourite plant haha

Look at this guy being cheeky hehe:


----------



## enviousbakemono (Mar 25, 2013)

cute


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Water sprite is the best!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I love water sprite!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Except that is *wisteria **dramatic music* dun-dun-duuuuun...

btw you should snip off the yellow anubias leaf-that leaf is dead.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha, whoops. Oh noooooo my whole life has been a lie! 

Sorry everybody!

Ah yes, I'm doing a water change today, so I'll snip it off then! Thanks!


----------

